# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Модель МиГ-17ПФ KP 1:72 от Yufei Mao

## Kasatka

Наш китайский коллега по моей просьбе делится фотографиями своей модели в 72-м масштабе самолета МиГ-17ПФ от чешской фирмы КР.

В тексте вы сможете найти некоторые нюансы постройки этой модели.

Комментарии приветствуются =)



http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...17pf/index.htm

----------


## GUS

На мой взгляд - очень и очень достойная окраска модели, тем более для 72 масштаба. только серый кабины отличался от серого ниш. А может это ньюансы фото или в Китае так красили? Кстати, каким аппаратом снята модель?
С уважением.

----------


## Kasatka

у меня тоже возникли сомнения в цвете кабины и ниш

слишком уж голубые

----------


## Yufei Mao

Hello,friends! 

I'm sorry as I don't understand Russian and I'm now reading this threadwith English traslation by babelfish. 

I must say that I mistook the metal colour of gun blast to blueish-greybecause of the monochromatic photos. I'll correct it. :) 

And you can check the in-progress topic(English) through this link:

1/72MiG-17PF, KP+Extratech Options  

Any advice or comment is welcome! 

And thank you very much for your wirk,Sergey! Best Regards,Yufei Mao

----------


## Kasatka

Yufei, thanks for you comments

The question is: Is the color of the cockpit and wheel ways correct?

----------


## Yufei Mao

> Yufei, thanks for you comments
> 
> The question is: Is the color of the cockpit and wheel ways correct?


I haven't got the access to the cockpit of this real plane so I imagined the colour according to other MiG-17.Maybe the control panel should be black?

But the wheel bay should be blueish-grey,as what I saw on the real thing.

And almost all of PLAAF MiG-17/19 has a blueish-grey gears and wheel bays.

I'll visit one of the museum in Shanghai this weekend and I'll show you the photos.  :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

may be you can make some walkaround of this aircraft, so we could publish it in our walkaround section =)

----------


## Котков Андрей

Nice looking model, my friend, my congratulatios.

----------

Если бы еще кто нибудь и перевел я бы присоеденился.

----------


## German

вначале я подумал о некоторой грубости модели но когда увидел фотку вместе с сигаретами я офигел!!!
окраска СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Kasatka

Yufei исправил цвет жаропрочных пластин снизу ВЗ
Они были цвет как радиопрозрачный колпак - светло-голубого

----------


## Yufei Mao

Thank you for your comments,friends!

I'll move on my 1/72 Bilek MiG-19PM soon.




> may be you can make some walkaround of this aircraft, so we could publish it in our walkaround section =)


Roger that! :lol:

----------


## GUS

Сережа, переведи, пожайлуста, что пишет Yufei Mao в ответ на мой вопрос?

----------


## Kasatka

Он говорит что у него не было доступа к кабине самолета в музее, но по его инфе цвет такой, единственное что он думает что панель инструментов возможно была черной. А ниши именно такого цвета, как на модели.

----------

Здравсвуйте! С новым годом! :D  Зашел в тупик при постройке своего 17-ого .  :( Тоже от КР, уже 1,5 года собираю. Вот недавно открасил. В общем я его переделал в ПФУ, беда в том, что в интернете я нашел всего один боковик, но он мне как-то не нравится. Я не знаю какой номер бортовой сделать и какая техничка была. Вообще как-то с ПФУ глухо. Помогите кто чем может...

----------

Забыл адрес указать. antonioplus@list.ru. 
Антон Меркулов г. Алма-Ата

----------


## GUS

А журнал "Авиация и Время" смотрели? По техничке можете даже и не искать - не найдете.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Жкрнал Авиация и Время №4 за 1999 год.
В рубрике "Монография" МиГ-17, чертежи, техописание, прекрасная статья. Надеюсь поможет.
Весит 14 мег.


```
http&#58;//www.zshare.net/download/aviation-time-1999-04-rar.html
```

----------

Здравсвуйте!  :D Спасибо за ссылочку как до ADSL доберусь скачаю.
Вот, если интересно есть еще такая ссылочка:http://www.brushfirewars.org/aircraf...m/mig_17_1.htm
На этом сайте есть неплохая статья по ПФ, ПФУ и пара сомнительных боковиков с препиской extremely rare. 
Антон М.

----------

